# Solved: Outlook/Word Problem



## mu24885 (Apr 18, 2007)

Have problem when using Word as the email editor for Outlook. As soon as you click new or reply etc comes up with

The Visual Basic Environment could not be Initialized

I have had this problem before on other machines and was caused by low disk space, but this is not the case this time.

Any help or ideas greatly appreciated


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

1 Quit word
2 Find the Normal.dot template file. C:\Documents and Settings\user name\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates 
3. Click to select Normal.dot, and then click Rename on the File menu. 
4. Type a new name, and then press ENTER. For example, type Normal Old.dot.

if the error continues, perform steps 1 through 4 again to rename Normal Old.dot back to Normal.dot. Continue using any of the following methods. 

try that first please


----------



## mu24885 (Apr 18, 2007)

Didnt work i'm afraid


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

do you have Symantec Norton AntiVirus


----------



## mu24885 (Apr 18, 2007)

Nope McAfee


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Try setting the Outlook editor back to Word and reinstalling word


----------



## mu24885 (Apr 18, 2007)

will do


----------



## mu24885 (Apr 18, 2007)

All fixed - repair installation worked


----------

